# Louisiana MudFest (Trucks Gone Wild)



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Whos going to be there the ride is for april 25-28th me and brutelaw29.5 are suppose to be there


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Where is it going to be?


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

It's in Colfax la


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Depending on how much i spend at nats i might come.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

mudking1199 said:


> It's in Colfax la


 
commin rubin? u seen ma 500 in action this sat with no lift its gunna be all jacked up for colfax now.

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------



redrumredrum89 said:


> Where is it going to be?


 
its in colfax louisiana. its about a 2 hr drive from lafayette


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> commin rubin? u seen ma 500 in action this sat with no lift its gunna be all jacked up for colfax now.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...


I I'm gone lol but got to get mine fixed lol I riped my front dif plait this weekend lol


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Im thinking I will be there.Ive never been before!


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

I never been but either but I'm gone just to see what it's all about


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

mudking1199 said:


> I I'm gone lol but got to get mine fixed lol I riped my front dif plait this weekend lol


Broke hl axle in a baby hole with us and the diff plate. U did plate after we left? 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oilfield1 said:


> Im thinking I will be there.Ive never been before!


Me eaither. Brutelaw29.5 has been and said its a blast so my 500 will b done by then and ima give it a shot me and the old lady. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

mudking1199 said:


> I never been but either but I'm gone just to see what it's all about


We can roll there together bro. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol yeah I know but it happens and idk when I did the diff plait but I just seen it yesterday yeah we can roll that way together


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Man is that place gone be packed this year. It was 17k strong there last year and around 13k the year before. Awsome event with lots of cool rides and big trucks. Word of advice get there a day early to avoid the crowd at the gate. We had folks show up on saturday and waited 6hrs to get in 

fatboyz customz


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Yup we showing up on Thursday night. And leaving Sunday morning


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Best way to do it

fatboyz customz


----------

